# Scarborough 21.10.07



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Plan to launch at Shields st. around 5-5.30am, trolling a few lures and throwing some s.p. Anyone interested? Guess I'll fish till around 10am if the wind allows.

I'll be on uhf 25.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

HI John
Should be there for a quick paddle, if not start with out me. 

Just check sea breeze before hand if its blowing over 15 kts at Redcliffe in the morning, I may have second thoughts. Wind wasn't too bad this morning and got better.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey john
Its blowing 15 kts+.....too windy, maybe next time.


----------

